# 10 week sustanon 250 cycle, low libido



## scared user (Sep 11, 2008)

Try this again. I was injecting Sustanon 250 for 10 weeks every seven to nine days. My peak was about 1.5 cc and finished on 1cc. i didnt stack. my balls didnt shrink and i had an increase in semen ,not decline. Its my 14th day since last injection and been on two different test booster and nolva for two days. my dick doesnt seem to want to get hard for the last four days. givin i cant sleep and i have a flu/sinus infection and have had the problem while sick before  and up to a week after even though i wanted to fuck. how long should these symptoms last and are they normal?? considering i started my pct on time.

olvadex 20mg a day for six weeks




test boosters include: both from G.N.C.

   'N' Test  =avena sativa 10:1 extract, long jack eurycomaextract 10:1,tribulas,10% saponins, colustrum,guarana,7-methoxy,5methyl-7 methoxy isoflaven, beta-ecdysterone extract, chrisin, diosgenin

17HD = 17-methyl-dianodrone 400mg ,wild yam 100mg, glabra 100mg, beta ecdysterone 50 mg, phosphatidyle choline 50mg, citric acid 50 mg


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 12, 2008)

Get off the "test boosters". If you have real nolvadex, raise it to 60 mg/day for three more weeks, then taper down to 20 mg over another two weeks. If you do that, I'd expect some improvement in two to three weeks from this time.


----------



## scared user (Sep 12, 2008)

im sure its real. why not the test boosters as well??? will that interfeir with the nolvadex??? ive been taking 40mg with the boosters for four days now and got a piece this morning and did just fine with the performimg area.lol.. semen was thick. still think i should bump up to 60 for three weeks? think it might just be in my head but from what i read you seem to know what your talking about so i wouldnt have a problem taking your advice


----------



## quark (Sep 13, 2008)

scared user said:


> think it might just be in my head but from what i read you seem to know what your talking about so i wouldnt have a problem taking your advice



 Me neither. His advice is always spot on.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 13, 2008)

Listen to Pirate, he's spot on.

On a side note, you were injecting less than 250mgs per week? That's a fairly low dose on top of the fact you were injecting only every 7-9 days. You shut your test down for little gain IMO.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 13, 2008)

You don't really know what's in those test boosters. 17-HD is weird stuff. If it affects test production, then it could only lower it. The purpose of PCT is to regain your natural balance. SERMs (nolva) is the best way to do this.


----------



## scared user (Sep 13, 2008)

no problem. with what you said to use i only have about two weeks worth. do you know a good place to order from??? it doesnt seem that bad cause "HE" worked the other day then the next i woke with the usual morning wood. that was yesterday. lol. sorry if too much info. but yea.def will do. as long as my libido returns to normal than ther was really no other obviouse side effects but will end the gear perminantly after this. to much to worry about and dont feal i have the knowledge to risk my health in the long run. especially my libido wich was fine before hand.one more thing though. if the nolva doesnt work will my test rise on its own in do time and if not what should i do???


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 15, 2008)

250mg is not even worth the hassle.  What you should do is more research.  Where did you get this "nolvadex".  I'd question if it's real, given the context of this thread.


----------



## scared user (Sep 15, 2008)

yea your prolly right. or you could have just read this same answere a hundred times on this zone. as long as my libido goes back to normal than there was really no negative side effects. my max in every area did go up about twenty to forty pounds.  and my libido shot threw the roof.lol. but i dont feel sisking my health is worth it in the long run especially when everything was just fine before hand. i could curl about 75lbs an arm and max bench was 345lbs. i figure thats not to bad natural so ima just keep it that way. the nolva is from a breast cancer lab. 20mgs. i got them from a left over pct cycle my buddy just fnished. sure its real i feel almost 100 percent now and fucked three times today. its been three weeks since my last injection and one and a half since the libido problem. again i have and still do have a sinus ifnfection while the symptoms occurred. done with my story book now.lol


----------



## stepani (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry i dont have much information about it but i will try and than give some information about it... THanks..


----------



## Hittndatiron1988 (Jan 28, 2010)

If im gonna start takeing sustanol 250 and i am 6fet tall and 170lbs and i have previously took m-drol about a year ago what would you suspect my cycle should be?


----------



## quark (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is over a year old, you should start your own. Simply stated though and with respect, you really don't need aas at this point. You need food. And lots of it. You also need a good training regimine. Please read the FAQ in the diet and training forums.


----------



## Hittndatiron1988 (Jan 31, 2010)

jchappj said:


> This thread is over a year old, you should start your own. Simply stated though and with respect, you really don't need aas at this point. You need food. And lots of it. You also need a good training regimine. Please read the FAQ in the diet and training forums.



how do u make a new threads?


----------

